

Why I hate squid proxies - indrora
http://sonof.bandit.name/doku/doku.php/morgan/i_hate_squid

======
madhouse
While I understand the frustration that gave birth to this rant, I would like
to note that all this has nothing to do with squid per-se.

First of all, squid has nothing to do with ssh, irc or smtp - that's one's
firewall, not the proxy.

As for the web traffic, which squid does work with - yeah, though luck. But
you'll have that with any proxy, not only with squid.

Furthermore, in a larger corporate environment, you DO want to monitor your
employees, which is one of the primary reasons they enforce proxies.

At work, you shouldn't be checking your personal mail. You shouldn't SSH to
your home machine, you shouldn't use public IRC, and so on and so forth.

Chances are, the company has an SMTP server, and you can send relevant mail
through that. For talking with co-workers, private IRC or jabber can be set up
on the company's internal network.

All in all: yes, you will be limited in a corporate environment, and that is
for a reason. It has hardly anything to do with squid, though.

~~~
indrora
Squid listens on everything, and controlls what you can connect to. It /is/ a
proxy /and/ a firewall.

My rant is technically based, given my knowledge of the functioning of Squid
running both forwards /and/ in reverse.

